# technique advice



## kute (May 24, 2012)

Hi,

I am a complete noob to archery. I watched some clips on youtube and decided to give it a try. Can you guys take a look at this and tell me if I am doing anything majorly wrong. Is my left arm bending too much? The draw length feels comfortable, but should it be bigger? It's hard to find professional advice where I live, so all comments are greatly appreciated.






Thanks a lot!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You are doing a lot of things right and are getting the results that many would envy. If you really are a beginner, you have the potential to be among the best. To develop your talent, you should get with one of the top coaches such as Terry Wunderle.

A couple of things that you are doing right are: setting your bow arm and shoulder before drawing, consistent anchor, consistent head position & a good follow through. Don't let anyone make significant changes to these.

Some might nitpik your bow hand, but Randy Ulmer won nearly everything with a similar grip. Others might say that your draw length is a little long, but if you are steady and have a good range of motion from your shoulder blades, don't change.

In general, a straighter bow arm is more repeatable that a bent bow arm, but you are similar to Jesse Broadwater and he's easily one of the top 5 archers in the world.

You don't have any major problems with your form. Good coaching could refine what you already have.

Of course, it depends on what you want to do in archery. Strictly hunting, competition, both?

JMHO
Allen


----------



## kute (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, Allen! I am completely new to archery, but your words and comparisons to Jesse Broadwater and Randy Ulmer are inspirational. Good to know that I am on the right track so far. Thanks again!


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i cant tell 100% but it looks like you may be punching it everything else is fine


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

welcome to the world of archery its a great addicting sport ! if you are new to archery you are doing just fine.if you want to get better join a winter paper indoor league that shoots the 300 league that will help alot ,also buy Larry Wise `s book called CORE ARCHERY. good luck and remember this "archery is always suppose to be fun " not matter what happens, your score or if you missed an animal. Pete53


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks fine I shoot a lot of skeet and a old man told me to never bend over and pick up a droped shell because it effects your ballance. Get a good quiver, your doing verry good for a noob.


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

Speed2Max said:


> Looks fine I shoot a lot of skeet and a old man told me to never bend over and pick up a droped shell because it effects your ballance. Get a good quiver, your doing verry good for a noob.


Or at least a bucket or something.


----------

